

Hex Invaders - prtndr
http://www.hexinvaders.com/

======
edmccard
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8909927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8909927)

------
pavel_lishin
Keyboard controls would be great for this.

